# Trading AI? Are you nuts?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I have listened and read with the greatest of interest in the last few weeks as folks in these pages and on the airwaves have introduced the idea into the local zeitgeist that the Sixers should consider trading Allen Iverson.
> 
> The hypothesis, if I have listened and read carefully, goes like this: The team isn't going anywhere, and Iverson has lost his ability to draw fans to the Wachovia Center, so why not package him for a bunch of players and build the team in a different way?
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*



sliccat said:


> LINK


Great read man, good find.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*

Finally, a writer thats talking some sense!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*

No they are not NUTE! THEIR NUTS!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*

Finally a sports writer with brains....lol


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*

*I so nute!*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*

Of course your nuts, You watch Chanucey Billups get 19/10, sadly we don't have that type of team. WE NEED ALLEN IVERSON.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Of course your nuts, You watch Chanucey Billups get 19/10, sadly we don't have that type of team. WE NEED ALLEN IVERSON.


 We need Iverson to do what? COntinue to be mediocre


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

That was an excellent article. 

"The Sixers are, indeed, what they are: a defensively challenged team that will likely last one round in the postseason. That is not the championship level of play this town craves, to be sure. But it is a doggone sight better than being in the draft lottery the next three or four years."

I have to totally agree with this guy. It also makes sense to trade AI, but look who would be doing the trading - Billy King. As long as King is running the show, AI should stay put. I don't want a bunch of scrubs for our superstar. 

And if we are 'defensively challenged' like he said, which we are, then the blame lies squarely on..once again, Billy King's shoulders. He hired Cheeks, who is NOT a defensive minded coach. He brought in Cwebb.

These are things 6er fans already know. But I'm now on the "Fire Billy King" bandwagon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Trading AI? Are you nute?*



BEEZ said:


> We need Iverson to do what? COntinue to be mediocre


It's like Michael Jackson holding on to the Beetles' library while his *** is going bankrupt.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

AI belongs in philly


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AI will never get traded. It won't look right seeing him in any other jersey



Go Sixers!!!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yet you have a Nets avatar.......Look take my advice, and watch Vinsanity, he's the close you'll ever get to apperciating the offense that is Allen Iverson. A Nets fan, can't POSSIBLY comprehend his talent, hell they can't even comprehend Nenad's he's a BUM.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yet you have a Nets avatar.......Look take my advice, and watch Vinsanity, he's the close you'll ever get to apperciating the offense that is Allen Iverson. A Nets fan, can't POSSIBLY comprehend his talent, hell they can't even comprehend Nenad's he's a BUM.




Why are you baiting me? I told you I am a fan of many teams and the NBA in general. I'm not gonna act as immature as you are right now. BTW, I was a Sixers fan when they went to the Finals and had the defensive team.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well that certainly explains it, your a bandwagoner, riddance with such fans.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Well that certainly explains it, your a bandwagoner, riddance with such fans.




Ok, dude just be quiet


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, you guys make me laugh reading your post........


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, according to ESPN Insider, the 6ers are shopping AI. If anyone subscribes to it, I would be interested to know what the hell is going on?

*Stein: 76ers exploring Iverson deal
Should Philly trade AI? Allen Iverson isn't the only East All-Star against the idea, Marc Stein reports: *


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Well, according to ESPN Insider, the 6ers are shopping AI. If anyone subscribes to it, I would be interested to know what the hell is going on?
> 
> *Stein: 76ers exploring Iverson deal
> Should Philly trade AI? Allen Iverson isn't the only East All-Star against the idea, Marc Stein reports: *


Will Sixers trade Iverson after all?by: Marc Stein 
posted: Friday, February 17, 2006 

I don't think the Sixers could move Allen Iverson before next Thursday's trade deadline even if they wanted to. 

But I do think they're thinking hard about what they do want to do. 

I think so because a Sixers insider whom I trust unflinchingly tells me that the club is indeed investigating its pre-deadline Iverson trade possibilities. 

AI himself has described such speculation as an annual media production that he's learned to live with every February, but such rumbles -- at least in my memory -- have never seemed so loud and, well, real. That's undoubtedly because the Sixers are not only fading in the standings with that high payroll … they're also struggling at the gate more than they ever have in the Iverson Era. 

It was thus a must on All-Star Media Day to ask Mr. Answer if he's as curious about his future as all of us. 

Answer's answer? A weary no. 

He definitely looked worn down, more subdued than I've seen him in these settings, but he rejected the idea that it was time to go to his Philly bosses and get his own answers about the trade chatter and why it seems to be getting louder. Iverson instead reiterated his long-held hope that he has the opportunity to retire as a Sixer -- "That's what I want," he reaffirmed -- and says his strategy in these matters is "just try to let it blow over and just hope that it doesn't happen." 

My sense remains that the Sixers prefer to keep searching for the right mix to put around Iverson and that, as with Kevin Garnett in Minnesota, a trade of this magnitude could happen only in the summertime anyway because mere discussion of such a move is so combustible. Yet as much as you struggle sometimes to believe that Iverson will be 31 in June when you see how freak-of-nature dynamic he still is for a little man, it's also my sense that the list of teams willing to take on Iverson is probably getting shorter. 

As one front-office executive suggests, at least two teams that previously figured to have certain Iverson interest because they so badly need a ticket-seller -- Atlanta and Orlando -- are starting to assemble interesting (and inexpensive) young cores that would likely lead them to pass on trying to build around Iverson. That's even though Iverson, no matter how much attendance has fallen in Philly, remains a huge box-office draw on the road. 

Just a couple months ago, I thought Philly finally had its first two-man core of the Iverson Era. AI and Chris Webber had me convinced that they could play together, meaning that Philly only had to worry about getting the supporting cast right them. Now? There's so much tension in Sixerland that the club is obligated to call around and gauge all of its options. 

But there are at least two East All-Stars here in Houston praying that it doesn't go any farther. 

That would be Iverson and his teammate for the weekend: Rasheed Wallace. 

"Hell yeah," 'Sheed said when asked if he's bothered by the Iverson speculation. "Not only as a Phlly guy -- I'm a Sixers fan. That's the squad I grew with up. I don't think he'll go, though. That'd be like trading Doc." 

Something yesteryear's Sixers thought they could never do to Julius Erving. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index?&l...gn_NBA_NBA 

I hope im not breaking any rules by posting this but i got it from somewhere else as I dont have ESPN Insider either so if im not suppose to post this please delete it

But this is the article you asked about doesnt seem to be much more then what we get every year and hey if Sheeds a Sixers fan maybe he should come play for us :biggrin:


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Im a 76er fan second, and an AI fan first. I want AI to get a ring before he retires, and I dont think he will get one in Philly. The main office just isnt surrounding Iverson with players who can compete night in and night out and help Iverson get a championship. So unless something changes, let Iverson out of hell and let him get on a team where he can get a ring.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> Im a 76er fan second, and an AI fan first.


Same here. I love Philly sports, but I had somewhat of a sports revelation with the Eagles sucking this year. One of them was that as much as I love the Sixers, I'm an Iverson fan first. If it weren't for Iverson, I would have never developed my love for hoops, so he's always my man.

As I said in the other thread, I do think the Iverson trade talks are really serious now, because there just isn't an excuse for the Sixers to not be running away with the Atlantic and being a contender in the East with Miami and Detroit. We have four potential all stars in our starting line up. these trade talks scare me, and almost disgust me. Iverson has expressed many times he wants to retire a 76er. That kind of loyalty is rare in professional sports today, and I feel Iverson should be rewarded for it.

I will tell you one thing, if he is traded, which I'm starting to believe he will be by the deadline, I just hope he goes to a team that will instantly become a contender with him. I would love for Iverson to win a championship probably moreso than I would to see Philly win one, at this point. Ed Snyder makes it hard to be a fan of the Sixers. I just don't feel he cares about this team, and we're secondary to the Flyers to him.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

The Effin One said:


> I would love for Iverson to win a championship probably moreso than I would to see Philly win one, at this point. Ed Snyder makes it hard to be a fan of the Sixers.


Took the words right out of my mouth. While Iverson can do a lot of things, he cant win without help and thats been proven. I think Snyder believes Iverson can win a championship with what is on the court right now, and thats a joke. Iverson needs a consistent post, other than Chris "Im Falling Apart" Webber. Until Philly gets another play to go along side Iverson, they are average at best.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cru_Thik said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. While Iverson can do a lot of things, he cant win without help and thats been proven. I think Snyder believes Iverson can win a championship with what is on the court right now, and thats a joke. Iverson needs a consistent post, other than Chris "Im Falling Apart" Webber. Until Philly gets another play to go along side Iverson, they are average at best.


Nah, Snyder doesn't think the Sixers can win a championship... he thinks the Flyers can win a championship with the money he is saving by not spending it on the Sixers.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nah, Snyder doesn't think the Sixers can win a championship... he thinks the Flyers can win a championship with the money he is saving by not spending it on the Sixers.


If that is honestly his thinking, get rid of him. The team he has put together is awful, besides Iverson. Iggy is on the rise but beyond that, there isnt much hope. They need another pure scorer, like AI. Korver is a shooter, but nothing beyond that. Iggy is a high flyer. Webber is well old and banged up. They need someone who can score from anywhere on the floor, like AI and they would be a contender. Until they get some help, like I said before, they are average at best.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cru_Thik said:


> If that is honestly his thinking, get rid of him. The team he has put together is awful, besides Iverson. Iggy is on the rise but beyond that, there isnt much hope. They need another pure scorer, like AI. Korver is a shooter, but nothing beyond that. Iggy is a high flyer. Webber is well old and banged up. They need someone who can score from anywhere on the floor, like AI and they would be a contender. Until they get some help, like I said before, they are average at best.


You can't get rid of him unless he sells his stake of the team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Webber sucks, trade him and and build a defensive team like the one that went to the Finals. Webber is killing this team. I don't know why that trade didn't work for the Sixers. AI and Webber compliement each other so well from past years. Kenny Thomas was great and bring "Big Nasty" Corliis Williamsoin and Skinner off the bench and you havce a great defensive team


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> You can't get rid of him unless he sells his stake of the team.


or if he mysteriously goes missing ... :angel:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, BK considered shipping AI off to Denver for a bunch of scrubs and expiring contracts but refused the deal.

You can never trust what a General Mngr tells you.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

If that Denver trade went down.. Billy King wouldn't be safe.. he would have to leave the country.

I'm nervous now, I have to sweat it out until Thursday


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Damn, BK considered shipping AI off to Denver for a bunch of scrubs and expiring contracts but refused the deal.
> 
> You can never trust what a General Mngr tells you.


Im not so sure he CONSIDERED it but it was offered to him he never promised AI other teams wouldnt make offers for him he promised him he wouldnt be going anywhere


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Where do you guys find all this stuff?? Damn I need to find someone with Insider....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Where do you guys find all this stuff?? Damn I need to find someone with Insider....


Well this Denver thing was just reported on ESPN 2 that Denver offered Nene Watson and a few other ppl for AI but you never know with ESPN reports sometimes they ask questions like would you like to AI on your team and then a team responds who wouldnt and then all of a sudden that team has interest in them so im always skeptical when it comes to ESPN


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Meh I just checked espn2,espn news, esn.com, nba.com and sixers.com and I see nothing.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> Well this Denver thing was just reported on ESPN 2 that Denver offered Nene Watson and a few other ppl for AI but you never know with ESPN reports sometimes they ask questions like would you like to AI on your team and then a team responds who wouldnt and then all of a sudden that team has interest in them so im always skeptical when it comes to ESPN


get ai out of philly, or get him help. thats what needs to happen.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> get ai out of philly.


your talking to the wrong man if you want someone to agree with you on that


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Meh I just checked espn2,espn news, esn.com, nba.com and sixers.com and I see nothing.


It was on Espn2 it was jus something they talked about during NBA coast 2 coast and the reason its not on any of the websites is bc it really wasnt that big of a deal Denver offered BK said i dont think so and that was the end of it even the guys on there said AI is worth a lot more then a back up point G and a C who hasnt played hardly any games this year


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I see...

Man I'm so unsure of this teams future its ridiculous..I have no idea what we can do.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I see...
> 
> Man I'm so unsure of this teams future its ridiculous..I have no idea what we can do.


I agree...Route...If King would have made that deal with Denver...It would have been another sniper in DC incident....Except this time it would have been on BK's front lawn!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I agree...Route...If King would have made that deal with Denver...It would have been another sniper in DC incident....Except this time it would have been on BK's front lawn!!!!!


lol your prolly right or our low attendance would of dropped from leagues lowest to lower then a youth basketball game

but after thinking about the deadline for a while i have come to the conclusion that we are going to have a big trade or no trade at all. Why? Because I think if your going to make a trade like a Eric Williams or Micheal Sweetney or something like that I dont think this is the type of trade you have to wait until right be4 the deadline to pull off This is the type of trade that gets made a week or so ago like our Hunter trade was going too that way jus incase that makes room for something you still have time

So will we have a big trade? Reality says most likely not. But there is one name ive been hearing a lot of different places lately. That name is Ray Allen or as i like to call him Jesus Shuttlesworth :biggrin: now that WOULD be a BIG trade. Who better to save the Sixers the Jesus himself right? Now this is not from the normal dude im use to hearing about things from and the only reason im mentioning it is I have heard it a lot of different places and from different people. But dont get overly excited about it cuz as far as I know this could be jus a bunch of bull**** but might as well hope


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> your talking to the wrong man if you want someone to agree with you on that


i dont want you to agree, just stating my opinion. i want iverson to win, and he cant do that in philly with the talent that is surrounding him.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> i dont want you to agree, just stating my opinion. i want iverson to win, and he cant do that in philly with the talent that is surrounding him.


ahhh my bad then you qouted me when saying that so i thought you were suggesting that to me thats why i said that


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> ahhh my bad then you qouted me when saying that so i thought you were suggesting that to me thats why i said that


nah man, you were the first post i hadnt read when i clicked on the thread ... so i just quoted you, my bad.


----------

